# Xserve install bootloader



## SirHaxalot (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi!

I have installed FreeBSD on my Xserve G4, it seems that it install correctly, but it didn't install a bootloader.

At the end, the boot loader MUST be fullt automatic, I can't use something that require that i run a command from the OpenFirmware to boot.


----------

